# Mk3 1.8 TT in the UK?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

When will we get the Mk3 1.8L TT in the uk? also anyone any idea on price?

Cheers 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

why would you not want the 2.0lt?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Some info here: http://www.autoevolution.com/news/2015- ... 94734.html

€3,000 less than the equivalent 2.0 TFSI models...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

spike said:


> why would you not want the 2.0lt?


 Because you save a lot of money on the car, which you can then spend on the options. :lol:


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When will we get the Mk3 1.8L TT in the uk? also anyone any idea on price?
> 
> Cheers 8)


I was hoping that the 1.8 was going to be available before I have to make a decision on my current TT (PCP runs out in November), can't justify paying the extra £ for the 2 ltr considering the amount of mileage I do and time I spend in it. It's been available in Germany since July, got a pal that works for audi in sales and he's been told that there's currently no plans to bring this engine over to the UK market anytime soon [smiley=bigcry.gif] , got a cracking deal from DTD on an A5 black edition plus, so after having a MKI & MKII it's time to say goodbye to the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif], for now :?


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Give your dealer a ring £4000 off a TT [2lts ] at this time


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

TT lady said:


> Give your dealer a ring £4000 off a TT [2lts ] at this time


Really??

Not at my local dealer there isn't....


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Mr R said:


> Some info here: http://www.autoevolution.com/news/2015- ... 94734.html
> 
> €3,000 less than the equivalent 2.0 TFSI models...


That just goes to show that they are really getting their elbow in on 2ltr pricing.

The actual cost of a 2.0 over 1.8 engine is likely in the low €100s for Audi, compared to the multiple €1000s extra on the asking price. IMO they'd have been better to just price the 2.0 sensibly in the first place rather than introduce a 'budget' model with cut down engine so early in the life cycle of the car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep the 1.8,diesel and whatever else they'll come up with just dilutes the model.It'll end up being another A3 with the kitchen sink thrown in for good measure,a bit like what Porsche are going to do with the Cayman and introduce a 1.6 ltr to make it"more affordable"

Desirability just gone down the drain a little further.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Obviously not "desirable" enough then.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

On the crowded speed camera infested UK roads I dont really see the point of buying a big engine version these days for occasional use.My 1.8 is fast enough and remember you will be in big trouble if you get caught doing any serious speeds.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What's the point of a fast sleek sporty looking car and then putting a brick in the front?
Any car will get you a speeding ticket so i really don't see that as a reason to put a lower powered engine than the 20t.

Will Audi do it? depends on the sales numbers. The 1.8T like the TDi was added for the fleet market (bik).


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Personally I would not be interested in such a model.
Fortunately Audi does not import them to North America, the 2.0 TFSI quattro sport is the base model.

What I would encourage prospective buyers to think about is do you think Audi puts the same level of testing, tuning and optimization into the 1.8 FWD as they do a 2.0 TFSI quattro, or a TTS. Personally I would think it's not just a question of less power, but a less optimized "package".


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> What's the point of a fast sleek sporty looking car and then putting a brick in the front?
> Any car will get you a speeding ticket so i really don't see that as a reason to put a lower powered engine than the 20t.
> 
> Will Audi do it? depends on the sales numbers. The 1.8T like the TDi was added for the fleet market (bik).


+ 1, whats the point :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if they skip the 1.8ltr engine altogether and use the 150bhp 1.4ltr instead like they're going to do with the 2016 A4 in a "look you can have your cake and eat it with the sleek TT,light on the pocket,heavy on the looks" kind of promotional blurb.

Definitely one for the hairdressers if that one goes ahead


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

isn't that the 20t FWD?
The 1.4 would be more the girl sweeping up the hair cuttings for the hairdressers...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Thought that might wake you up :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

90TJM said:


> On the crowded speed camera infested UK roads I dont really see the point of buying a big engine version these days for occasional use.My 1.8 is fast enough and remember you will be in big trouble if you get caught doing any serious speeds.


For some people, having the biggest engine/highest trim possible is a sign of success and wealth and it's important to let everyone know that. What it usually indicates is "underlying issues" psychologically.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> For some people, having the biggest engine/highest trim possible is a sign of success and wealth and it's important to let everyone know that. What it usually indicates is "underlying issues" psychologically.


Thankyou Dr,I now understand why the majority have the fully loaded TTS and that many of those are waiting for the RS  :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr R said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > On the crowded speed camera infested UK roads I dont really see the point of buying a big engine version these days for occasional use.My 1.8 is fast enough and remember you will be in big trouble if you get caught doing any serious speeds.
> ...


Or for some it indicates they are maxed out on the monthly payments but want everyone to think they are doing well.

Champagne on beer money... :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The TT "Kippers And Curtains" Special Edition :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or that it's a penis thing...
Maxed out monthly payments or champagne for beer money has long been a TT thing with the PCP offers


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> The TT "Kippers And Curtains" Special Edition :lol:


Or even the "Fur Coats and no Knickers"... :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Or that it's a penis thing...
> Maxed out monthly payments or champagne for beer money has long been a TT thing with the PCP offers


The TT "SCHLONG" edition


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see what's wrong with hot girls going commando personally, sounds ideal to me... But if you guys like todgers editions...!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The TT "Big Breasted" edition

Vs

The TT "My car's an extension of my todger" edition.

Question:

In this case is it better to be seen as a big tit or a bit of a cock? :lol:


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When will we get the Mk3 1.8L TT in the uk? also anyone any idea on price?
> 
> Cheers 8)


Now been told by my pal at Audi that the 1.8 petrol will be released for the UK market on 1st October


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

buddylove said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


It'll be interesting to see how they price/spec it. Well, the spec couldn't really be much lower than what is currently standard on a 2.0 Sport model so it will be telling if it's priced a couple of grand lower for what is essentially the same car with a slightly lower capacity engine.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It'll be like "Cattle Class" on the airlines with the toilets on the outside :lol:


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

TortToise said:


> buddylove said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


basic 1.8 spec is 32,100 EUR in Germany - 1.38 euros to the pound = £23,260.00, don't thing Audi will be selling it in the UK for this somehow


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My Mark 2 s-line 1.8 was pretty highly spec'd (although no Sat Nav) and was circa £31,000. I think the basic sport came in at around £21,000 at the time so I don't see why the Mark 3 1.8 wouldn't sell at circa £23,000 - £24,000. :wink:

Edit: just realised that the basic 2.0 sport is nearly £30,000 so we are probably looking at closer to £27,000 for the Mark 3 1.8!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Which ever way you look at it - the 1.8 will be about £2k less than the equivalent 2.0
It will also be £2k less than the equivalent diesel and a bit quicker too.


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> My Mark 2 s-line 1.8 was pretty highly spec'd (although no Sat Nav) and was circa £31,000. I think the basic sport came in at around £21,000 at the time so I don't see why the Mark 3 1.8 wouldn't sell at circa £23,000 - £24,000. :wink:
> 
> Edit: just realised that the basic 2.0 sport is nearly £30,000 so we are probably looking at closer to £27,000 for the Mark 3 1.8!


Or you could buy a 2.0 sport from a broker and get 10% discount and it'll be the same price or possibly cheaper than the 1.8 sport from a normal dealer :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

buddylove said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > My Mark 2 s-line 1.8 was pretty highly spec'd (although no Sat Nav) and was circa £31,000. I think the basic sport came in at around £21,000 at the time so I don't see why the Mark 3 1.8 wouldn't sell at circa £23,000 - £24,000. :wink:
> ...


... or you could buy the 1.8 from a broker and it would be cheaper still !


----------

